
In space, no one can hear you kernel panic - pcr910303
https://increment.com/software-architecture/in-space-no-one-can-hear-you-kernel-panic/
======
EvilTerran
This post was your 22nd submission in the space of about an hour, in which
time there were only 37 submissions from everyone else put together. One point
in the new queue features six of your submissions in a consecutive row.

Per the Guidelines,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

 _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions._

